# Error Installing Firefox



## tripseven (Dec 23, 2018)

When installing Firefox I get the following error.
Does anyone know what's wrong?

```
===>  Configuring for firefox-64.0_3,1
firefox-64.0_3,1: Needs gtk3 with WAYLAND support enabled.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/firefox
```


----------



## talsamon (Dec 23, 2018)

You have to build x11-toolkits/gtk30 with option WAYLAND=on.
(It should also on in graphics/mesa-libs).


----------



## tripseven (Dec 23, 2018)

Pardon my ignorance but no options come up when trying to install it. Could you please tell me how to configure WAYLAND=on?


----------



## jrm@ (Dec 23, 2018)

If you are building with poudriere `poudriere options -j <jail> x11-toolkits/gtk30`.  If you are building directly `make -C /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk30 config`.


----------



## tripseven (Dec 23, 2018)

Thank you jrm@


----------

